# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Is it worth botting ?

## Salomei

I want to ask you guys if its worth botting in runescape now ? I mean for making currency and selling it

----------


## Deathyaw

Everything is worth botting, you just need to optimize it and perfect it  :Smile:  Even botting private servers on WoW are worth it.

----------


## Salomei

Do you know any good bots , possibly free?

----------


## klamor

simba.. look for a forum called villavu or something like that

----------


## easynametoremember

it's well worth it, just don't tell anyone the **** about it, look what happened with the jews over at powerbot

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Hey, anyone know if Chimpeon works with Runescape?...

Chimpeon - Plays Your Game

----------

